# DOT MOD RDA



## kelly22 (27/9/15)

Hi guys jus finding out if anybody is planning on bringing in the dot mod rda

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/9/15)

You mean the Petri? DotMod is the company that makes them.


----------



## kelly22 (27/9/15)

Yes @zadiac 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (27/9/15)

I see mr hardwicks has them in pink only currently 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (28/9/15)

@kelly22 

We have them in black 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/petri-rda-clone


----------

